# Allergic to canula tape



## suziepoo (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi
I've noticed that I'm getting rashes where my canula tape is and that it's very itchy. Has anybody else had this problem?
I'm really worried that I'll have to give my pump up and go back to injecting (and higher levels again combined with not sleeping, not concentrating etc...)


----------



## bev (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi Suziepoo,

I am not sure which pump you use? Alex (14) was allergic to quite a few but now uses the 'mio's' and (touch wood) hasnt had a problem since and his skin is really sensitive so wonder whether you could try these instead.Also - have you tried other sites? Certain areas can be more sensitive than others so might be worth a try.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 3, 2012)

suziepoo said:


> Hi
> I've noticed that I'm getting rashes where my canula tape is and that it's very itchy. Has anybody else had this problem?
> I'm really worried that I'll have to give my pump up and go back to injecting (and higher levels again combined with not sleeping, not concentrating etc...)



Hi Suzie,
           the simple solution is to get some cavilon spray from your GP. This gives you a protective layer from the stick and works wonders for allergy sufferers.


----------



## suziepoo (Dec 3, 2012)

Hi
I use the Acc-chek spirit combo. I was given some other canulas to try but hated the inserter. Plus I can only use my tum for the sites - though I do swap sides and move it around so I don't use the same area all the time.
However, I'll ask my GP for some cavolin spray and see how that goes!
Thanks for your advice! x


----------



## bev (Dec 3, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Suzie,
> the simple solution is to get some cavilon spray from your GP. This gives you a protective layer from the stick and works wonders for allergy sufferers.



Hi Sue,

I think it depends how sensitive your skin is - we tried it - it wasnt any use to us though. Suziepoo - I dont think the 'mio's' work with your pump unfortunately - I think they might be just for Medtronic users - its a pity because the inserter and set come all in one unit and really easy to use.Bev


----------



## Pumper_Sue (Dec 3, 2012)

bev said:


> Hi Sue,
> 
> I think it depends how sensitive your skin is - we tried it - it wasnt any use to us though. Suziepoo - I dont think the 'mio's' work with your pump unfortunately - I think they might be just for Medtronic users - its a pity because the inserter and set come all in one unit and really easy to use.Bev



Hi Bev, if I put sticky tape or a plaster anywhere near a wound it goes mouldy. (wound not plaster) Same as using any plaster or tape on skin. I itch and blister within 10 mins of it being applied. So yep I'm allergic ok.
Cavilon is also used as a barrier for people using a stoma bag.
But if the Cavilon doesn't work buy some skin tac and try that. it lives up to it's name by keeping the cannula in place and also acts as a barrier.


----------



## bev (Dec 3, 2012)

Pumper_Sue said:


> Hi Bev, if I put sticky tape or a plaster anywhere near a wound it goes mouldy. (wound not plaster) Same as using any plaster or tape on skin. I itch and blister within 10 mins of it being applied. So yep I'm allergic ok.
> Cavilon is also used as a barrier for people using a stoma bag.
> But if the Cavilon doesn't work buy some skin tac and try that. it lives up to it's name by keeping the cannula in place and also acts as a barrier.



Hi Sue,

Thats good to know. Luckily with these sets the skin is fine - not even a red mark when we take it off. I think Medtronic have changed their adhesive as they were getting complaints about reactions - so whatever it is they have found the right one!Bev


----------



## becky_boo (Dec 5, 2012)

Hiya, I am in the process of getting a pump and this was a big worry for me as I am allergic to tacky things on my skin. But have been reassured that there are different types that you can get, so if you ring and speck to the company they should send you out a different type. Also as someone else has said there is a spray you can get that creates a barer between your skin and the sticky. Hope that helps =)


----------

